# WLAN geht nicht



## TimN (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Mit meinem neuen Laptop kann ich einfach keine WLAN Verbindung herstellen. Wenn ich versuche die Netzwerkverbindung zu reparieren, dann kommt folgender Fehler: 

Die Problembehebung konnte nicht fertig gestellt werden, da die folgende Aktion nicht abgesvchlossen werden konnte:
Verbindungsherstellung mit dem Drahtlosnetzwerk



Kann mir einer bei dem Problem helfen?
Danke,
tim


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Januar 2006)

moin


Gibt es im Gerätemanager eine Warnung?


mnfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## TimN (21. Januar 2006)

Das Funkgerät des Netzwerkadapters sei noch deaktiviert.
Es heißt:
Verwenden Sie den Schalter an der Hardware.

Was soll ich da tun?

Grüße


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Januar 2006)

moin




> Was soll ich da tun?


Den Schalter an der Hardwarre verwenden 

Also ich geh mal davon aus, dass an der internen Karte kein Schalter mehr ist, drum wird es wohl ein Problem mit dem Treiber sein. Also gucken ob es der richtige ist und neu installieren.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## fanste (22. Januar 2006)

Bei den meisten Notebooks gibt es doh außen einen Schalter, mit dem man die WLAN Karte aktivieren kann. (Der schalter ist dazu da, um die Karte abzuschalten, wenn sie nicht benötigt wird => spart Strom). Wenn dein Notebook ein neues Modell ist, sollte es eigentlich einen haben.


----------

